# girlfriends



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

since i have ben having alot of issuse with my woman the past coupple of days i thoug i would start a thread on girlfriends.... do you have one? share some of your good/bad experiences.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Yes i have one, and i love her to death, but she has a lot of guy firends and they bring up a lot of issues in our life, but i know she dosnt care about them in that way so its ok, i love her!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bob, arnt you a women?


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a gf and we're doing great so far. Few ups and downs but nothing to worry over.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

marco said:


> bob, arnt you a women?


LOL.....







don't make fun of him! if it's alright with her to be gay then thats her desicion. I hate *MOST* gay women.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bob sayd it himself....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

:rasp:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Nope and proud of it!!!







Im straight...maybe I should start a thread called "Boyfriends, Do you have any?!?"







Too bad, at most 3 people could reply to it...


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm married, and have a girlfriend lol no just kidding.
MAD


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

your married and you do what when your board? tisk tisk tisk....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Nope and proud of it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 4 if marco gets lucky


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So Marco is gay...well well well...the truth comes out!!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

haha. karen you will never understand that joke.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

marco said:


> haha. karen you will never understand that joke.


 no marco, I don't think you understand the joke - it was saying you are gay


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

WTF! IM NOT GAY!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I believe I can understand jokes when I see them...Im not that much of a blonde....jeez give me more credit than that


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I have a wonderful, beautiful, and flexible (ex-gymnast) girlfriend that I love to death.

Joe


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i give you credit babe.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Me and my girl have alot of ups and downs but right now there are more downs, Her parents are getting devorced and she is being a real BITCH and see does not want to talk about how see feels, but I cant be incasiderite to hear feelings so I dont yell back. she does chill with some guys but I no she has no interest. But if she ever did I would make them bleed and if see ever did something with them they would die. She would get smacked a tossed to the curb. That would never happen, she is a bitch but faithful to me.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

that must suck.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I got a chick.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > haha. karen you will never understand that joke.
> ...


 hahahahha...........sucker...


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

I got one!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

...i just went through a $#!tty break up with a former girlfriend of mine...apparently my love for her wasn't good enough for her...so im currently single, but i have my eye on this long time friend christine







...were taking it slowly, so its all chill, no rush







....

....christine, you're the greatest!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

ball and chain


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > bob, arnt you a women?
> ...



....hm...in america and i assume most of the world, we call gay women, lesbiens


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah, my girlfriend is very high maintainence and sometimes I feel like b!tch slapping her, but I am not that way. Other times she is awesome, we have our ups and downs but for the most part we are two of a kind, very difficult to please

she is the first girl I have found that doesnt have something wrong with her, girls usually dont have the full package (butt, legs, tits, face, hair, eyes, teeth, trim and toned) but she does, I think its mostly due to her doing alot of barn work with horses though, gotta keep her working hard to look good I guess


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Sir Nathan XXI said:


> gotta keep her working hard to look good I guess


 ...that's what sex is for


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> Sir Nathan XXI said:
> 
> 
> > gotta keep her working hard to look good I guess
> ...































:biggrin:


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

> I think its mostly due to her doing alot of barn work with horses though, gotta keep her working hard to look good I guess


LOL he said barn work with horses, lol rofl. wow
MAD


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> bob sayd it himself....


 no im not gay


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I've been goin out my girlfriend for 4 yrs its great. I give her freedom and she does the same. I have friends that are that there girls knees. I'm glad that my girl understands that I like to go out and do whatever and she no probs with that. I always tell my boys to not give in but they do. It makes me sick seeing whipped people. Its a two way street.


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I've many downs with ex-girlfriends but I'm sure I found the right one now. Not gonna rush into anything just letting it all fall into it's own place. Looking pretty good though.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

MAD piranhas said:


> > I think its mostly due to her doing alot of barn work with horses though, gotta keep her working hard to look good I guess
> 
> 
> LOL he said barn work with horses, lol rofl. wow
> MAD


 She is kinda toned and semi muscular from clean horse stalls so much, 6 stalls once a week, believe me its hard work if its done right.

USMC its called sexercises


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

sexercises....LMAO rofl.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> sexercises....LMAO rofl.


 ahahaahha!


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

hmmmm. i think im going to do some sexercises today!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

marco said:


> hmmmm. i think im going to do some sexercises today!


 beening by yourself doesn't count marco..


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

damn....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> damn....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

im not gay


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

I am happily divorced,but have a woman that comes over once a week or whenever she get the urge







but no strings attached, I like it that way


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

whos this women? is she hot?


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> I am happily divorced,but have a woman that comes over once a week or whenever she get the urge
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ah the old tradition of booty call.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

:nod:


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> hmmmm. i think im going to do some sexercises today!


 ...is it with *palm*ela and her five sisters?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

no.....


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

marco said:


> no.....


 ...hehehe, look marco actually posted without some sort of smilie


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> marco said:
> 
> 
> > no.....
> ...


 just wait till he replies back


----------



## KumbiaQueens (Feb 5, 2003)

he couldn't use the mouse to click in a smilie... it was doing "sexercises"... give the boy a few minutes, he'll get something added in here...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KumbiaQueens said:


> he couldn't use the mouse to click in a smilie... it was doing "sexercises"... give the boy a few minutes, he'll get something added in here...










...hahahahahaha, i think we just found out the reason why marco can't use his keyboard and always has to find a smilie


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

girlfriend last seven years who i have bought a house with she good in every way exept the fish thing but you cant have everything can you


----------

